# Levelanforderung für Juwelier 300+



## Wiesenputz (5. März 2008)

Hi,

habe nur eine kurze und knappe Frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe momentan Twink auf Level 29 und Juwelenschleifen auf 225.

Ich weiß das ich erst ab Level 35 mich weiter auf 300 ausbilden lassen kann. So weit, so gut. Alles kein Thema. Die Mats habe ich um sofort auf Skill 300 zu kommen wenn ich Level 35 erreicht habe.

Nun die wichtige Frage:

Kann ich mich SOFORT mit Level 35 in der Ehrenfeste weiter ausbilden lassen? Also Experte oder wie das bis 375 heißt? Ich kann mir ja auch mit meinem Main das erste Hilfe oder das Kochbuch kaufen und dem Twink schicken. Habe auch noch einen Level 38 Twink mit Erste Hilfe 375  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das Problem mit dem Lehrer in der Ehrenfeste ist ja auch keins. Ruhestein habe ich eh in Shatt, Greif holen in Shatt, vom Hexer in die Ehrenfeste porten lassen, fertig. Dann kann ich immer wieder die neuen Steinchen lernen.

Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte ob irgendwo eine offiziele Levelvoraussetzung steht.


----------



## kuckif95 (5. März 2008)

mit level 50


----------



## Wiesenputz (5. März 2008)

kuckif95 schrieb:


> mit level 50



Verdammt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonnenblitz (16. Mai 2008)

übrigens, wenn du dir den greif in shatt holst, hast du das portal und die ehrenfeste automatisch als flugpunkte.


----------



## MaexxDesign (15. Juni 2008)

Du kommst erst mit Level 58 in die Scherbenwelt.
Und sich vorher ein Portal nach Shattrath aufmachen zu lassen ist arm.
Das muss endlich mal gefixt werden !


----------



## Rolandos (24. Juni 2008)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Du kommst erst mit Level 58 in die Scherbenwelt.
> Und sich vorher ein Portal nach Shattrath aufmachen zu lassen ist arm.
> Das muss endlich mal gefixt werden !



Quatsch. Hatte mal einen 50iger in den Wäldern gesehen wurde gerade kräftig verhauen und nach der Belebung hat er gleich wieder Haue bekommen. Das reguliert sich ganz von alleine.


----------



## stephan576 (25. Juni 2008)

Naja nicht ganz, ich war auch von level 55 an im Bollwerk, geht eben schneller und man findet besser bzw schneller Gruppen


----------

